# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Lovebird

## papagalos

ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενος. Χθες απεβιωσε το θηλυκο lovebird και το αρσενικο ηταν απο πανω του και εκλαιγε. πηγα και πηρα αλλο για να μην το αφησω μονο του το αρσενικο. δυστυχως ομως ηταν το αγαπημενο μου...

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι φιλε μου ... φροντισε να κρατησεις καραντινα στο καινουργιο πουλακι μηπως μεταφερει καποια ασθενεια που δεν φαινεται αρχικα ή το δικο σου εχει κατι και αυτο οπως αυτο που πεθανε και δεν το εχει δειξει ακομα !

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ!!!!

Καραντινα!!! μην ρισκαρεις!

----------


## papagalos

ενταξει παιδια ευχαριστω

----------


## tarirs

Φιλε μου...τι να πω....πολυ στεναχωρεθηκα.....με ολο το σκηνικο....ξερεις απο τι...???

----------


## Oneiropagida

πολύ λυπάμαι....
για το καινούριο μέλος όμως, όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά!!! καραντίνα έτσι??

----------


## papagalos

δυστυχως δεν ξερω

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Λείπαμε ειλικρινά όταν πεθαίνουν άδικα τόσο ωραία πουλάκια, σας συμβουλεύω ότι εκτος από την καραντίνα που σας λέει και ο Δημήτρης, να συμπληρώσω να καθαρίσετε και να απολυμάνετε καλά τις κλούβες που μας δείξατε σήμερα στο άλλο post, η καλλίτερη απολύμανση για μικρόβια και για ψείρες είναι η φωτιά, με ένα μικρό καμινέτο του υδραυλικού αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν με το GAZ να κάψεις σιγά σιγά όλα τα εσωτερικά σημεία στα κλουβιά, όταν λέω να κάψεις δεν εννοώ να Βάλης φωτιά και να καούν η κλούβες μην παρεξηγηθούμε,

----------


## giotakismille

Λυπαμε,πολυ....και αμα εκλαιγαι καλα ειναι...εμενα το αρσενικο ειχε σκοτωσει 3 θυληκα σε 1 μηνα

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για το πουλακι.μην βιαστεις ομως να βαλεις το θηκυκο μαζι του.τα lovebirds εαν χασουν το ταιρι τους δεν κανει να τα ζευγαρωνουμε αμεσως γιατι υπαρχει κινδυνος να σκοτωσουν τον καινουργιο τους συντροφο.καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι πρεπει να μενουν μονα τους τουλαχιστον 6 μηνες.

----------


## vikitaspaw

λυπαμαι για το πουλακι!! Συμφωνω κ εγω εκτος απο καραντινα πρεπει να δωσεις χρονο στον αρσενικο να το ξεπερασει κ να θελησει μονος του το καινουριο ταιρι του!!

----------

